# Bike security / locks?



## damo010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey all, 

Any tips / reconditions for a light weight lock for those re-supply trips to the supermarkets where the bike is left alone for 20 mins?

I'm a bit of a weight weeny with my touring kit list and really don't want something too heavy.

cheers


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bring the bike in the store with you is the only way...

any lock is simply decoration that keeps honest people honest

few here have any lock recommendations....because they offer zero real security

a motion activated alarm would be better since it can actually alert you
from a distance if bike is moved

---

ok, off my soapbox, maybe someone will chime in with a lightweight lock


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree with 127.0.0.01 above. A lock is a deterrent - not a guarantee.

I have two thin cable locks that I got at - of all places - Wamart. One is as thin as a swizzle stick and is very light. The other is about as as thick as a tennis shoe lace. The lock mechanism is pretty flimsy on both. Any determined thief would cut through them in a second or two. The point is to dissuade that casual thief seeing an opportunity.

There are other tricks to make the bike less appealing to thieves. Take the front wheel with you. Take the seat and seatpost.

If my bike is fully loaded, I'm pretty reluctant to leave it locked up outside. You need to judge the neighborhood and do some risk assessment.

The really light one looks like this.

The slightly thicker one looks like this.

That Krytocable could probably be "kicked" apart in a couple hard kicks...


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

This will not appeal to those shaving every oz... but i have one of these, and my buddy does too. He's a daily commuter, and wears it all the time on the bike. as well as on all-day gravel rides, and the 2 two-night bike packing trips we've gone on this year. The 10 cm links means it's got some weight to it, but you wear it around your waist, so it doesn't feel heavy.

https://www.backcountry.com/hiplok-wearable-chain-lock

Taking your bike into a store for a quick purchase is not so much an option these days in my area. With increased homelessness, store owners are cracking down with signs on the door to leave your bike outside. May be different in rural areas with low density populations, and less homelessness.

-eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

damo010 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any tips / reconditions for a light weight lock for those re-supply trips to the supermarkets where the bike is left alone for 20 mins?
> 
> ...


You simply can't leave a bike out of sight for 20 mins and expect to find it there when you get back, locks or not.
Know exactly what you want from the supermarket and get in and get the hell out as quick as you can. Determine the quietest time and utilise it.
I have a rear wheel frame lock I put on my Ogre and use both a Abus D-lock (Granit X) and a cable lock in addition when touring
My bike and trailer, are too heavy for most people to lift when locked together so its my panniers that will be the likely target if anything.
Frame lock like these: https://mobil.abus.com/uk/on-road/Locks/Frame-Locks though having bought it back in 2012, I no longer remember the exact model.
Unfortunately thieves these days have cordless battery operated grinders at their disposal so no lock will do much more than slow them down a little bit.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Agree with the others but look at the Otto lock.


----------



## shreded7 (Mar 4, 2020)

I would agree with the others, bringing the bike in is highly preferred. 

That said, I do carry an Abus Bordo Lite. It has the appearance of a steel plated lock, but is alloy so significantly lighter. The carrying case fits standard 2 bolt bottle cages for a clean and easy mount.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I generally don't carry a lock on tour. If I am with a partner we take turns shopping. If I am alone I just figure it out. I've never had to leave my bike alone unattended for any length of time. Either I can take the bike in the store, someone nearby will look after it for a moment, etc...

If I am going inside a store and I can see my bike I'll just hit the shifter a bunch of times and put something like my helmet straps through a wheel so it's hard to jump on and pedal away.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

PL Scott said:


> Agree with the others but look at the Otto lock.


I fully get the Otto vulnerabilities but confess it has been well worth having its being compact, light weight and convenient. Even heavier locks are simple to compromise for someone determined to do so I've been happy to carry a lock in circumstances I'd not have done so in the past.

On a recent tour with gravity, heat and wind working against me I had some rare weight weenie thoughts and was glad I had the Otto and not a U or chain type lock.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

otto lock can be cut open with hand shears in 2 seconds






in fact, as said, locks keep honest people honest,

anyone out there_ with the intent to look for and steal a bike_ will just take it away from you and depart with bike. angle grinder and a disc , from HF for 40 bucks total, can bust thru any lock or chain/strap and ...bike is just gone.

if you want to keep your nice bike, never, ever leave it out unattended..or you can disguise your bike and make it appear like a total sh**box (wrap in tape, spray paint, just uglify it) may help


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Bike locks, are like any lock. Just slowing down a thief. Take extra precautions if you are in a high bike theft area, or the bike is left unattended for a long while.

Don’t know if you’re in a high bike theft area? Assume you are anyway.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

What works for me because a majority of riding is rural, and off pavement is a compact little ABUS combo chain which I just lock through rear wheel and chain stays. Bike isn't rolling if taken, AND, I log in to my Spot account and switch my spot to notify me of movement then I stuff the Spot into the bottom of my frame bag and carry on. On rather long rides like the one I recently finished (2000+ miles, 115k climbing, 27 days) I didn't even carry a lock. Gave it away to a bikebum in Tucson before I left. When I got to Santa Fe, I stopped by REI for curbside delivery of my current ABUS combo chain. I just dont care for big cities, I do my homework on long rides to avoid bigger places as much as possible. Even in smaller towns, sometimes it as easy as finding a grocery store near a bike shop or almost any outdoor/sporting goods shop, even a Big R or Tractor Supply walking distance. A quick stop and chat, I've never been to a shop that wouldn't allow me to leave bike for a bit. Taking bike in store is an option. I refuse to use bike racks where they around the corner or hidden from 'traffic'. To me that would be an invitation. In the end, no matter what lock you have a wanting thief will get it if it is convenient. A little common sense is better than most locks. Place looks shady? I just wont go there. In the past year, I've used curbside delivery for everything besides taking a sh+t. Last bit: Insure your rig. Homeowners, rental, Auto plan, there is some insurance available. Mine is almost nothing. Does it save your bike? Nope. Might it really ruin your 3 week vacation or summer ride, or weekend even? Yep. Common sense.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Pedalto_themetal said:


> View attachment 1935260
> 
> What works for me because a majority of riding is rural, and off pavement is a compact little ABUS combo chain which I just lock through rear wheel and chain stays. Bike isn't rolling if taken, AND, I log in to my Spot account and switch my spot to notify me of movement then I stuff the Spot into the bottom of my frame bag and carry on. On rather long rides like the one I recently finished (2000+ miles, 115k climbing, 27 days) I didn't even carry a lock. Gave it away to a bikebum in Tucson before I left. When I got to Santa Fe, I stopped by REI for curbside delivery of my current ABUS combo chain. I just dont care for big cities, I do my homework on long rides to avoid bigger places as much as possible. Even in smaller towns, sometimes it as easy as finding a grocery store near a bike shop or almost any outdoor/sporting goods shop, even a Big R or Tractor Supply walking distance. A quick stop and chat, I've never been to a shop that wouldn't allow me to leave bike for a bit. Taking bike in store is an option. I refuse to use bike racks where they around the corner or hidden from 'traffic'. To me that would be an invitation. In the end, no matter what lock you have a wanting thief will get it if it is convenient. A little common sense is better than most locks. Place looks shady? I just wont go there. In the past year, I've used curbside delivery for everything besides taking a sh+t. Last bit: Insure your rig. Homeowners, rental, Auto plan, there is some insurance available. Mine is almost nothing. Does it save your bike? Nope. Might it really ruin your 3 week vacation or summer ride, or weekend even? Yep. Common sense.
> View attachment 1935265


After I write above reply I go to deli in Santa Fe for a sandwich and look at this dickbaggery barely secure with which is a great lock, but only securing the shitty OEM build front wheel. 
.
Dont be like this bag of dicks people, this guy is an idiot.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I was looking for a lock/cable/chain (anything) for a while...every single lock or chain had a review with a pic of it cut. Its discouraging, but thats where we are. Out of site = could be gone. 

I lock my bike on the rack of my car when i drive directly to the trail. I trust no one. No joker is gonna ride off while im sitting at a red light. I might be paranoid, but buying the bike once was expensive, twice would kill me.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I've got one of these that I mount on the downtube near the BB:









Amazon.com : Kryptonite Kryptolok 685 Folding Bicycle Lock 33 Inches, Black : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Kryptonite Kryptolok 685 Folding Bicycle Lock 33 Inches, Black : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

@damo010

There is no lock or chain (especially lightweight) that will protect your bike. You can believe what you want and do what you like, but the next post we will likely see from you is.... my bike got stolen... I was only in the store for 2 min...

Thieves and professionals are everywhere and will pounce on an opportunity in the blink of an eye... and that's literally how long it takes to steal a bike. Take it inside with you period. Or ignore this advice and you'll see what happens. Just search with the term "stolen" above and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

When I'm out and about with my bikes I lock them up with a medium duty cable and lock. Than one of of the racks I lock up the j hook on it too. But I don't let the bikes out of site when there locked up and I go in somewhere. Years ago I stopped to get some tacos after riding and had my bike locked up on the back of the car and two guys stopped in a suv right behind my car and the passenger got out and started touch my bike. He didn't have any tools and I think he was hoping I would be a quick grab and go. As they stopped behind my car I started walking to the doors and as he touched it I ran out the doors and yelled at him and he hopped back in and the speeded off. 

I'm always cautious when I have my bikes with me. Really locks of any sort only slow down someone for a second. But it might be enough to save your ride.


----------

